# two miscarriages after a healthy pregnancy...anyone else?



## mamatosaskia (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi,

I have a 3 year old dd and we had no problems conceiving her. I am now in the throws of the second miscarriage in 6 months and I am getting really frustrated! The first m/c ended at 10 weeks but was diagnosed as a blighted ovum. This one was at 6 weeks. Both times we weren't trying but weren't trying to prevent a pregnancy. I didn't think it would bother me as much as it has been, not being able to maintain a pregnancy. But, today at my local coffee shop I ran into 3 pregnant women and it really hit home. I want a sibling for my daughter and yet after these two experiences my dh says he can't take the emotional roller coaster of a potential third loss.

Anyway, I am just really venting here, since I don't know what is going on. The dr who saw me last and my midwife both believe that this has been really bad luck and nothing more. I wonder if deep down I am still harboring some fears from my first pregnancy with dd. I was hospitalized at 34 weeks with a partial abruption and she was also in the NICU for two weeks following her birth. I believe that the mind is very powerful in ways we don't always understand.

Anyone out there experiencing multiple losses following the birth of a child? Any words of wisdom/hope for me?

Thanks for reading.

Jacqueline


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

my first pregnancy with my son was uneventful, had two m/c after him, than had my second son 2.5 years later.
Had another m/c about 5 years ago and than had my dd three years ago.

I had concerns and went to an OB who told me that it just happens and he will see me soon one day pregnant with a daughter (he was right lol)

I know it's hard and not fair


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

My story is so similar to yours - no troubles whatsoever with G. Then 2 devastating losses at 9 weeks and then 6 weeks this past year. I just couldn't shake the thought that something was not right - even though everyone was telling me that we simply have had really terrible luck. So, I took it upon myself to get a referral to a reproductive endocrinologist, and she found that I am homozygous (both genes are mutated) for a mutation in the MTHFR gene, and this can cause a host of issues, one of which is recurrent pregnancy loss. So , here I am on a million different things to help this little one stay with us. Trust your instincts and ask questions. A lot of questions. Push for a referral if needed.

I hope you get the answers you are looking for. Take care.


----------



## mamatosaskia (Sep 20, 2005)

Interesting that you mention the MTHFR gene, as it was suggested to me by someone else. Even though the placental abruption was supposedly specific to my pregnancy with dd, in my gut I am concerned that there is something going on with clotting. Particularly since with this current miscarriage I had a GUSH of blood at around the time of implantation, something seems odd.

I might just see what I can do to get checked out. If nothing, to ease my mind.

j


----------



## bunnybartlett (Aug 27, 2002)

pregnancy with my oldest and then 2 miscarriages and then a 3rd successful pregnancy within a year.They never could explain away the miscarriages,just bad luck.My OB said if I had a third they would start running tests but everything worked out fine.

I do know that the 3 pregnancies in a year wreaked havoc with my hormones and I ended up having panic attacks and went on zoloft to get through the pregnancy.I weaned off about 10 weeks after dd was born.

I know it is hard....

sending my best wishes your way!!


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I've had two uneventful pregnancies and now I've gone on to have two losses in under 4 months. The first was at 20 weeks, the second at 5 weeks.

Both losses are unexplained. I'm almost scared to get a bfp. Hugs.....I'm sorry I know how you feel. Hoping that both of our "bad luck" changes.


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

I just want to offer this







.

And also to counter the notion that multiple miscarriages have anything to do with bad luck. Two in a row is not normal, and if your doctor tells you it is, please find someone with more concern for you. Waiting for 3 in a row, that nearly makes me homicidal to even think of it!

My own regular doctor had 2 difficult but successful pregnancies, and one m/c and she found out she had a clotting disorder. Follow your instincts, and pursue further testing to see if there IS a reason for your losses, and if it can be corrected so you don't have to be so scared of getting pregnant.

My specialist just lasered out all kinds of endometriosis, which is strongly associated with m/c, and he also is treating me for a subacute uterine infection, which can cause m/c. I finally found a doctor who DIDN'T say 'you're fine'. Instead he wanted to find out what was wrong, and he has found things other doctors missed. We'll see if it makes a difference.

And for the record, I do know of 3 women who have had successful pregnancies after multiple m/c's, only one of those had medical intervention. So take my advice as you will, it can happen naturally.


----------



## bunnybartlett (Aug 27, 2002)

that ALL miscarriages are "bad luck".Some miscarriages are caused by a medical problem but alot (like mine) are not.My first the fetus did not develop past 11 wks and the second was just an empty sac at 7 wks.My daughter is a beautiful example that the OP should think positively and not jump to any conclusions that "something is wrong" causing undue stress!!

I hope you are not implying that my OB was not concerned about me.In fact it was the opposite.He did not want me worrying unneccesarily.I am perfectly happy he did not take the opportunity to run up my bill doing random testing!!

Jacqueline,
I do agree with you that the mind is powerful and I too had a difficult labor with my first....

It is hard on both parents to go throught these things but I am really glad we tried the third time.


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

Bunny, I did not mean to imply that your OB is not a caring person in general. My issue is with a lot of members of the medical community calling multiple m/c's 'normal', and not wanting (or knowing how) to investigate for causes.

If someone doesn't want to undergo testing to look for causes, that's fine, and it can certainly work out. That's why I mentioned the two women I know who had successful pregnancies after multiple m/c's without medical intervention.

Or heaven forbid, you can be like me, and keep miscarrying.

And saying a lot of miscarriages are not caused by a medical problem...well, thank heavens my current doctor is on a crusade to disprove that notion.

Momatoaskia, after two m/c's and a difficult pregnancy, it seems pretty apparent that something unusual is going on with your body, and you seem to acknowledge that. It is worth getting more information.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

For me, it just didn't feel "normal" to lose two babies in a row. My MW said that she felt as though things would work out, and that this happens and it was just "bad luck". That didn't feel right for me. I pushed and pushed.

And now there's a chance for this baby. Who knows what will happen, but I do know there would be little chance without all of the interventions. And as far as testing, I would cut off my right arm if it would help - a few dozen vials of blood and a painful 3D ultrasound were nothing to save this baby. I am grateful to my doc for her willingness to listen to me and take my gut instincts seriously. They were right.

To the OP, I hope things go well for you.


----------



## michellyn (Nov 10, 2005)

We had two healthy pregnancies with two healthy boys. Then, I had two miscarriages. I wondered if I'd ever be able to have another child. I then conceived our twin girls, whose pregnancy was healthy and absolutely uncomplicated (I was able to have a homebirth). It is certainly worth checking out if there's a problem; but please don't feel you won't be able to have another healthy pregnancy.


----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

I had a healthy, uneventful pregnancy and then two m/cs. I think I might have low progesterone so I have some natural gel to help with that and I am taking herbs to help. I think that there was some bad luck in there. The first m/c we were able to watch the fact that the baby was not developing-slow hearbeat and such which indicates there was a chromosomal abnormality. The second m/c I think there was something wrong with the egg- I got pregnant really late in my cycle (it was after day 19- I ovulated late that month).


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

I had an easy, healthy pregnancy with my daughter, and am now going through my second loss in less than four months.


----------



## peppercat (Feb 17, 2007)

I am currently in the middle of my third miscarriage this year. One in Jan and this one I barely knew I was pregnant (4w4d and 4w6d respcectively), one in April when an u/s after spotting at what Ithought was 10 weeks showed a 6w5d foetus with no heartbeat.

I had a healthy pregnancy and have wonderful three-year old son. At 39, I know my risk of miscarraige is higher than most but this third one is just too much. I have a drs appointment next week to discuss.

It just sucks (particularly since people thoughout my life keep asking me if/when I might have another child - only a few good friends know about the repeated miscarriages)


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

i had 2 healthy pregnancies, followed by 2 miscarriages, followed by another healthy pregnancy.

i think that my body is unable to sustain a pregnacy when i am nursing and that is why i miscarried. after my first baby i didn't get my period until after he had completely weaned at 22 months. i got pregnant very shortly thereafter with my daughter. that time i got my first period at 3 months post partum and was ovulating right away. my luteal phase was inititally very short, way too short to even get pregnant. in time though it lengthened and when my daugther was about 16 months old (and still nursing) i got pregnant again. that pregnancy ended in miscarriage at 8.5 weeks. a couple of months later (still nursing) i got pregnant again and miscarried almost right away. then she weaned and i got pregnant yet again and carried that baby to term.

the OB i saw also said that my miscarriages were bad luck and that they didn't do any testing until after 3 in a row. i told him i wanted testing now. so he did some bloodwork and a sonohystogram and everything was fine. i asked about progesterone and he said that he didn't really believe it would help, but that it certainly wouldn't hurt and that he'd prescribe it if i wanted him to. after much thought i decided to give it a try. i took vaginal suppositories 2 x a day until 12 weeks or so and had a healthy baby boy 10 weeks ago today.

anyway, i'm not sure if my story will help you or not. i know lots and lots of women can have healthy pregnancies while nursing, i just don't think i can.

best of luck to you.


----------



## FelixMom (Aug 28, 2006)

to you Jacqueline,

Life's not fair, and it sucks when the universe, your body and the baby make plans that don't include you. Wishing you love and support as you go through this loss.

I had an uneventful pregnancy with DS. Then two m/c in two years. Then 18 months after the second m/c, a healthy uneventful pregnancy with DD.

I will add that my OB run the whole gauntlet of bloodwork on me after the second m/c, and found cardiolipin antibodies related to clotting. I turned to Randine Lewis' book The infertility cure and lined up a reputable local TCM practitioner to restore my health. I didn't want to go the route of daily heparin injections unless it was proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that those clotting antibodies were really the culprit. Plus I would be high risk, with no midwife.

The herbs worked. I had a midwife and DD was born at a free-standing birthing centre.

Sending vibes of hope and healing your way...


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

Not I but somebody I know had two children and then lost three before having her youngest. Apparently this had to do with antibodies from a positive blood type. This was many years ago though. The hope here is that it CAN and DOES happen. It is MY hope that you have a little one in your arms soon. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Girlprof (Jun 11, 2007)

I also had a healthy normal easy pregnancy with my first, resulting in my 3 year old son. Then last year, I had 2 m/cs in less than 4 months. It was awful and I pushed for the testing. I am heterozygous for the MTHFR mutation and maybe that was the reason. I also had a uterine polyp removed so who knows. I know I couldn't emotionally sustain another loss without being sure I was doing everything in my power to prevent it.

I am taking blood thinners, but I see midwives. This practice has lots of experience with women with clotting disorders so it's no big deal to them and I'm not regarded as high risk. I plan to give birth at the birth center.

Sarah


----------



## Meche (Jun 29, 2005)

First of all, {{{{hugs everyone}}}}.

I too am a member of this club. We had a m/c with our first pregnancy (9wks in 4/99) and then had two beautiful daughters (now ages 4 & 7). However, I have had two more m/c in the last year. Both were unexplained, with the first at 8 weeks (suspected blighted ovum 8/06) and chemical pg 6/07. I am now 5 weeks pregnant and willing this one to stick!

I think I am having hormonal issues possibly relating to my ovaries, but the testing has not yet come back with answers. I am still with a regular OB and haven't gone on to the RE step yet. This OB practice includes a naturopath, who has suggested several health changes for me that are already producing results.

First, I started taking a daily fish oil supplement, as well as a daily baby aspirin and vit B-6. Also, I am using 400mg progesterone suppositories to support the pregnancy. I have almost constant ovarian aches and pains, but no uterine cramping in this pregnancy and my symptoms are pretty constant and strong. I am hoping that balancing out my hormones in this way will help this sixth (and last!) pregnancy continue to a healthy baby.

I have been ovulating late (cd19-22) and the month of introduction of the fish oil supplement I had O on cd16 and got pregnant!

I hope this information helps and I wish all of you much peace and hope for the future. I know how hard it is to get over these losses and it's a daily struggle for me as well. Take care.


----------



## sarahtar (Mar 19, 2004)

I am right there, too. I have a 3YO and now two miscarriages in the last 6 months. Both babies have died around 5.5-6.5 weeks. The last one, i started bleeding right away. This one, we had no idea until today (when I was supposed to be 10 weeks).

It's hard.


----------

